

E-Commerce Fraud on Thanksgiving? - shobhitverma
http://lulu-sale.com/about-our-company.html
It almost seems like this website is fake and an attempt to take advantage of people looking for Thanksgiving sale on lululemon.
I did not find a contact phone number and there are a few grammar and style errors.
What do you guys think ? Fraud or not ?
======
interstitial
This is funny (in a sad way):

01\. Why is so cheap of the lululemon items at our store, how is the quality?

We have our own professional lululemon factory manufacturing lululemon items,
which allow us to stock top-quality yet cheap lululemon items directly.

